# Buying new piranhas....



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Following the general advice i got here, and ating on what I wanted to do for a while, I went to the pet shop today. I was planning on buying 2 more red belly's to go with the one I have in my 55 g tank. The shop, which specializes in fish only had babies, or six inch piranhas. I was looking for something around 4-5, but I wouldve taken the six anyway.... Until I found out they wanted 100 bucks each! I really want to add the 2 more fish, but theres no way a college student can afford that... anyone know any good spots to buy piranhas for cheap? Im in new jersey... any and all help is appreciated, thanks a lot


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Shark aquarium is in new jersey..

or you can have them shipped to you. George Fear at SA is your best bet.Link to his website.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Go to sharkaquarium. There located in NJ. 100 is way expensive thats more that up here and I'm in Alaska.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah george can take care of ya at sharkaqurium deffinetly. For 100 bucks u can get caribe and some elongs from some peopel along with nice spilos and so on, but yeah 100 bucks a piece rip off!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

100 bucks YIKES .... they have them on special here for 15 bucks a piece thats only half of 15 if your paying with american currency instead of canadian like the currency here :O


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Whatever place that has em for 100 dollars, there must be some reason behind that. Ask them if they are wild reds i believe in a retail store they might be a little bit more expensive although even then 100 dollars is a little pricey.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Whew,thanks guys... i knew I'd have kicked myself in the ass for buying them... Now, sharkaquarium sells wild piranhas.... would wild piranhas live with my tank raised fish? without killing him? Haha, thanks ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

They should be fine, rearrange the tank a little, make sure they are feed!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

even the wild ones are half of that price. time to take a road trip!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

in england a piranha OF baby size is £4.50
and juniors fist size are a ten pounds
england are relly good deals for piranha


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

100 dollars is hella expensive... when i used to live in the bay area my hookup only sold me a six incher for like 30-35 dollars... and it's illegal over here too...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

firestorm england is good for reds and reds only i paid £3.50 @ $4.50 for 1'' reds and later bought 2 3'' reds for £15 each @ $20 as i could not find any for 2 months and had to have then ordered at my lfs .......anyway $100 dollars for a 6'' red sound way too expensive


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Definitely go to shark aquarium. From what I've seen they have all sizes & the most types of piranhas to choose from. Since you're already in jersey, take advantage. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, today was the big today... after shopping online, I decided to grab the girlfriend and take a road trip up to Shark Aquarium (probably about an hour and a half away). So I called first to ask about mixing wild 5 inch piranha with tank bred, and they said no problem. So I took the trip, and thanks to mapquest I ended up getting lost, and eventually ending up in brooklyn. (Don't ask, and I promise I'm not as stupid as I sound... lol) I finally made it to the store about 5 minutes before they closed only to find out that in fact they didn't have what I was looking for, and the website was incorrect. I was dissapointed... big time. Although, I was really impressed with the setup, and prices.... guess I'll have to go back soon!.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

Have you looked at http://www.fishpost.com ? Pedro is a solid guy to deal with.


----------

